# Rotator Cuff Strengthening



## Slipper (Jul 15, 2010)

Last November, I tore my rotator cuff in my right arm. It didn't require surgery but was a long healing process. It was quite painful. I did not return to my Aikido class until May (not entirely due to the injury). Last night, one of our newer members was trying to throw me (and not hurt me) so held onto my elbow as I fell. I felt it pull in that area and went easy on that side for the rest of the evening. Today, it's very sore - almost like a twisting in my armpit feeling - and I'm resting it. It's not as sore as when I hurt it late last year so I'm hoping that all is well.

I'd love to learn more about some exercises that would strengthen this area if anyone can help? I do not have access to a gym (we live in a rural area) and my  next class isn't until next week (or I'd ask one of the guys for help).

Thanks and sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place. I'm still learning my way around the forum.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 16, 2010)

Slipper said:


> Last November, I tore my rotator cuff in my right arm. It didn't require surgery but was a long healing process. It was quite painful. I did not return to my Aikido class until May (not entirely due to the injury). Last night, one of our newer members was trying to throw me (and not hurt me) so held onto my elbow as I fell. I felt it pull in that area and went easy on that side for the rest of the evening. Today, it's very sore - almost like a twisting in my armpit feeling - and I'm resting it. It's not as sore as when I hurt it late last year so I'm hoping that all is well.
> 
> I'd love to learn more about some exercises that would strengthen this area if anyone can help? I do not have access to a gym (we live in a rural area) and my  next class isn't until next week (or I'd ask one of the guys for help).
> 
> Thanks and sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place. I'm still learning my way around the forum.


perfect place to post this and I can help.

slow, slow movement are key to strengthening you shoulders. light weight and high reps. start out with no weight.

1.) hold arms straight up over you head and lower them until you upper arm is parallel with the ground and elbows bent at 90 degrees palms facing out and then slowly raise you arms back up over your head, thats 1 rep...do 2-3 sets of 10 at first to gauge how it will affect you then add more reps 2 at a time.

2.) with you arms in the same position as 1 (upper arms parallel, elbows at 90, palms out), slowly rotate you arms at the shoulder 90 degrees bring your palms down pointing at the ground, then slowly rotate them back up. same sets and same reps.

3.) arms at you side, bring hands up to a 90 degree bend in the elbow, palm flat against stomach and elbow tucked in. slow rotate at the shoulder bringing your hand out while keeping your elbow tucked in, then slowly rotate it back. do one side at a time.

i have more but try those first. if you want to add some weight use a can of soup that is all you will need. hope this helps

B


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 16, 2010)

Go see a physical therapist if you are able.  I was in pain for months, hoping that it would heal if I went easy on it.  It didn't.  Finally went to the doctor and he referred me to a PT.  They gave me some elastic band exercises to do and I was fully healed and pain free in a matter of weeks.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 16, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Go see a physical therapist if you are able. I was in pain for months, hoping that it would heal if I went easy on it. It didn't. Finally went to the doctor and he referred me to a PT. They gave me some elastic band exercises to do and I was fully healed and pain free in a matter of weeks.


 
 Elastic bands are definitely key. Good advice.


----------



## Slipper (Jul 16, 2010)

KempoGuy06 - thank you for the suggestion. I will definitely do what you suggested. 

CoryKS and Seasoned - thank you for your input. The nearest PT is about an hour (one way) away. I cannot go until after school starts back up next month. I stay home with our kids and I'm lucky if I can find a sitter while I go to the grocery store (30 minutes round trip). Taking the kids with me isn't possible due to my oldest daughter's disability. (My husband's job is also an hour away so he can't really wait until I get home from PT to leave for work). 

I'll ask my doctor for a recommendation to a PT next month and ask them about elastic band exercises if they don't suggest it.


----------



## MJS (Jul 16, 2010)

I agree with those that suggested the PT.  They should be able to show you some good exercises that should help you with building strength.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 27, 2010)

i agree with going to see a PT as well. forgot to mention that everything i told you came directly from my PT when i was having my RC issues.

good luck bro!

B


----------



## crushing (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the thread and responses. I think I will finally see the doctor about my shoulder that I injured playing volleyball a few months ago. I keep thinking that time will heal it, but it doesn't seem to be getting any better.

http://www.emedicinehealth.com/rotator_cuff_injury


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 27, 2010)

just to clarify. the RC is made up of a group of small muscles. if one is torn you will know instantly because the pain is said to be crazy. like it is a strain or sprain seeking medical attention is always good. so is ice.

B


----------



## Slipper (Aug 5, 2010)

KempoGuy06 said:


> just to clarify. the RC is made up of a group of small muscles. if one is torn you will know instantly because the pain is said to be crazy. like it is a strain or sprain seeking medical attention is always good. so is ice.
> 
> B


 
When I injured mine, I knew immediately. (It was during class and after a few minutes of ice, rubbing, etc - I knew it wasn't going away). The mistake I made was in going home rather than straight to a hospital. It hurt so bad, I woke my husband up when I got home and had him wrap ace bandages around my arm and body to immobilize it. I also slept fully dressed because I wasn't sure I would be able to dress myself the next day. (I actually bathed and dressed for the next day for the next week because the mornings were so difficult). The pain was comparable to a broken rib or childbirth. 

So far the exercises seem to be helping. Thanks! I still plan to see a PT next week when school starts back for the kids.


----------

